# Remembering the 90s and 80s



## Applelicious (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok guys as the title says for those who group up during the 90s and 80s era what were your favorite cartoons or TV shows from the 90s or 80s. I have lots of  TV shows and cartoons shows that I have loved so I can make a huge list of my favorite shows XD.

Also please feel free to talk about anything elese related to the 90s and 80s era as well.
Here's some few old school TV commercial that will make you miss the 90s and 80s.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay so Mr Rogers was like my favorite


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 3, 2015)

I remember the show Mr Rogers use to watch that show quite often as a kid good time. Also use to get up on Saturdays and watch Peewee Hermain as well XD..


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 3, 2015)

Pee-Wee's Playhouse
Rocko's Modern Life
Fraggle Rock
Eureka's Castle
Transformers
Garfield and Friends
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

I could go on and on and on. <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 3, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> I remember the show Mr Rogers use to watch that show quite often as a kid good time. Also use to get up on Saturdays and watch Peewee Hermain as well XD..



I honestly never liked Peewee Herman, even as a kid before I knew what happened and all. He gave me creepy vibes and an entire house made of furniture that's alive?

_I'll probably be bashed for not being a 'true 90's kid omg you were born in '98 your not real lolz' but NOBODY is going to tell me that Mr. Rodgers wasn't my early morning childhood._


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2015)

I miss comfy couch haha. I loved that show alot. I'm glad sesame street has been around for years.
Mostly miss the toys we had and the cartoons. I also liked the awesome cd rom games for pc that were around like addy-boo or freddy fish (any humongous entertainment games), and the boybands. The slang and fashion was neat too. I think because it was relatively new in modernizing with technology but still not heavily social media influenced, it was easier to be more connected to friends without heavily relying on technology.


----------



## oreo (Aug 3, 2015)

a boy kissed me in elementary school for my light-up kicks, boy was i vain 





- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I miss comfy couch haha. I loved that show alot.


OH MAN, i wanted my very own molly doll and did the clock stretch exercise on the floor everytime loonette did it lmao


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 4, 2015)

The quintessential 90's commercial.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 4, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Pee-Wee's Playhouse
> Rocko's Modern Life
> Fraggle Rock
> Eureka's Castle
> ...



OMG, you're effing awesome.

I LOVE Rocko's Modern Life! I have the whole series on DVD and still watch it from time to time. And oh man, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles...all the other little girls had barbies and lame stuff like that, but I had my turtles. Have the original series on DVD too...and I met all four of the original voice actors at AwesomeCon this year. My inner five year old was beyond blessed out over that.

Also: Ahhhh! Real Monsters. Ickis was my favorite.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 4, 2015)

I wasn't alive in the 90's or 80's


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 4, 2015)

I was uh, alive for 5 years in the 90s >.<


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 4, 2015)

Although I was born in '97 I LOVED Rocko's Modern Life. That show was my sh**


----------



## Flop (Aug 4, 2015)

My biggest regret in my life is that I didn't grow up in the 80's.  

That, and also not being able to see Queen in my lifetime.  </3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2015)

bless this thread

im such a 90s kid its ridiculous,,, i l O VE THE 90s,,,, also comfy couch yes pls omg!! i definitely had a pair of those "heelies" (the sneakers w the ****in wheels in the back oh my god)

i remember doug, rugrats, mr. rogers, bill nye the science guy, hey arnold!, inspector gadget, ahh! real monsters, the wild thornberries, sO MANY OTHERS THIS IS JUST TO NAME A FEW////

bring back the 90s pls


----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2015)

90's were the best, man.
Even though I was only around for 5 years in the 90's, I'm very fond of all the 90's programming and such.
My favorite would have to be WWF back in the day and I'm still watching Monday Night Raw weekly to this day.

But speaking of the 90's, check this fly bag my sister got me as a little gift from her venture to Comic-Con:


Spoiler: ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

i wasn't born in the 80's or 90's but it sounds so awesome! i wish i was born somewhere around those years.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 4, 2015)

oreo said:


> OH MAN, i wanted my very own molly doll and did the clock stretch exercise on the floor everytime loonette did it lmao




YESSSSSSS CLOCK STRETCH! Also Wimzie's House taught me how to slide down the very short banister by my stairs c:


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ah the 90's <3
I'm Australian so I had a lot of different shows and things. But still had quite a few of the same things like Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, Doug etc.
I'm sure you're familiar with Bananas in Pyjamas, the remake of the show ruined it. D:
Also I can't forget Blinky Bill and The Wiggles to name a few. ^_^

Good old VHS tapes and renting games from Blockbuster. I occasionally still rent dvd's from Blockbuster hehe.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

90s: Way too weird music for my taste. Not much into indiepop/rock or the kind of rnb/hiphop that was back then.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 4, 2015)

This medicine made me want to get sick as a kid.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This medicine made me want to get sick as a kid.



looks like some red acid to me in fluid form.

but yeah sweden had a p weird scene in the late 80s and 90s so that's why lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This medicine made me want to get sick as a kid.



Omg I remember drinking that as a kid when I was sick, it tasted so good, but I can't remember what it's called.

And I was born in 97', so I wasn't able to comprehend anything meaningful from the 90's


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 4, 2015)

I was born in 99, so obviously I can't remember haha but I was exposed to a bunch of '90s' things, it's not like an era just stops randomly at 10 years of course. Anyway I think my favorite stereotypical 90s thing was Powerpuff Girls.
Oh and since I'm really interested in fashion 90s/early 2000s is like my favorite ever. I can't remember too much of what I wore when I was little but I definitely had overalls.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 4, 2015)

Hmm~ one show I remembered was Ed, Edd and Eddy. It may have been in early 2000, but it still helped me remember what time things happen at and what time things end at when I was younger.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> This medicine made me want to get sick as a kid.



I remember it tasting like bubble gum. I also remember trying to get myself sick by falling down the stairs a lot just to drink it. xD


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Aug 4, 2015)

Although I was born in the 90's, most of my childhood memories came from the 2000's as I was born in 96. There were things from the 90's in my household that belonged to my sister as she is a few years older than me.  I do know that she had beanie babies(but I don't know if we still have them or not).  

I do enjoy cartoons that are from the late 90's though.  Shows like Dexter's Lab,  Edd, Ed & Eddy and Ren and Stimpy to name a few.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 4, 2015)

i was born in '99 but all my super close cousins were born in the early 90s so i had some experience i guess

furbies, pinky and the brain, looney tunes, hungry hungry hippos, that one fishing game, and the one maze game where u had to wind up a top and help it travel to the end.

omg and the old tiny polly pockets

EDIT: TOTALLY FORGOT THIS:
that red car with the yellow ceiling. that car was so much fun we would take turns sitting inside and have someone push us super fast and we'd land on a couch


----------



## charmi (Aug 4, 2015)

Feelin old (x


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

charmi said:


> Feelin old (x



I feel you. I can't believe it's been so long. Now I'm all grown up with bills and insurance and a paycheck that has a third of it cut out for taxes... >.> It sucks being an adult.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

the old cartoon network i guess x)) gof i could watch like tom & jerry for hours literally


----------



## boujee (Aug 4, 2015)

I was born 98', so I'm not really sure if the things I can remember are 90s worth.
I remember eating trix cereal that use to look like this:





I also had a lot of mlp dolls(when they actually looked like horses), I had a lot of playdough. 
I use to love playing this:


Spoiler











I was an outdoor kid so I don't remember being in the house a whole lot. I use to love watching ed, edd, and eddy. I was terrified of courage the cowardly dog. I couldn't understand samurai jack. I use to love watching the animaniacs.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Catdog. that creep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohh and inspector gadget i loved that ****


----------



## Tao (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler:  The era of the awesome theme songs.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

even though i wasn't born in the 90's - 80's their music/music videos are so cringy.

i had to do one for my vacation for a lip sync battle.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Catdog. that creep.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ohh and inspector gadget i loved that ****


Still wondering...
How cat/dog go to the bathroom ._.


----------



## epona (Aug 4, 2015)

takeshi's castle for sure


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

all I remember from the 90's is my birthday lmao


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 4, 2015)

epona said:


> takeshi's castle for sure



Ooooooh snap.  How could I forget that?  Also the original Iron Chef.  It was an obsession of mine.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

this


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2015)

Ahh I love this thread! I forgot Gargoyles existed! Totally posting some stuff later tonight.

Edit: I'm a '91 baby by the way


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 4, 2015)

I was a 90's kid through and through. And as I tell everyone, we really had the best time to be a kid. Saturday morning cartoons (which were actually WORTH getting up for - FREAKAZOID, ANIMANIACS, THE TICK), playing outside until after dark, nerf and super soaker wars, pogs, jump rope/hula hoops, LISA FRANK (oh my god, I had so much Lisa Frank stuff. Her works inspired me to be more creative and are probably the birth place of my love of bright colors), light-up sneakers and jelly sandals, giga pets/tamagotchi, scrunchies/hair clips, BILL NYE, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Nickelodeon in general (the cartoons, Wild and Crazy Kids, Are You Afraid of the Dark?, Legends of the Hidden Temple, All That, I COULD GO ON FOREVER), Saved By the Bell, the beginning of the Pokemon craze from games to the cartoon and movies and that addictive card game, BOOM BOXES AND WALKMAN, Beanie Babies (I still have a whole bunch), Littlest Pet Shop (gave them away to my niece, but I loved collecting them when they are actually cute, unlike the ones now), SPICE GIRLS, TLC, BACKSTREET BOYS, AQUA, CABOODLES (I can't be the only one who had one of these), TOONAMI after school, and I feel like I could go on forever because it was just an absolutely fantastic decade, in my opinion. And even if I had the choice of growing up nowadays with the internet and cell phones and all that jazz, I'd take the 90's again in an instant.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

epona said:


> takeshi's castle for sure



ohh yes i love that show lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> Ahh I love this thread! I forgot Gargoyles existed! Totally posting some stuff later tonight.
> 
> Edit: I'm a '91 baby by the way



91 babies ftw 

and for catdog going to toilet they probably had it in the middle huehue


----------



## Hettie (Aug 4, 2015)

[size=-2](90's was my jam..Speaking of, Space Jam, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Full House, Toby the Terrier, ahh...

Sock'em Boppers, Jelly sandals...The time of sweatpants and big scrunchie hair-ties. [/size]


----------



## raptorsvt79 (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone remember Voltron, GI joe, He-Man, She-Rah, alvin and the chipmunks, tiny toons, punky brewster, the wonder years, and original transformers.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 4, 2015)

Guys do you all remember this toy  as a kid and  did you ever had one while growing up.







Also do you guys remember pogs by any chance while growing up I use to collect them all the time I still have a couple of them laying around my house. Oh and I was born in 82 so I had fond memories of the 90s XD..


@ raptorsvt79 :  Yes I remember those cartoon shows as well I met the animator who did He-Man at a anime convention in Florida that I went to he was really nice his name was Tom Cook I got his autograph as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

i thought they were called pogs but yes all the kiddos here back then had it


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 4, 2015)

Yea typo there gotta change that XD lol thanks for reminding me lol. Yea I use to be obsess with collecting them XD..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

nps and yeah my cousins had like thousands of them xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

Person born in 1990 coming through.



zoetrope said:


> Pee-Wee's Playhouse
> Rocko's Modern life
> Fraggle Rock
> Eureka's Castle
> ...



omg yes someone else who remembers Eureka castle.

Anyhoo some shows I loved watching when I was little.

rocko's modern life
Aaah Real Monsters 
Rugrats
The busy world of Richard scary

these next shows I'm listing came out during 1998 but since I loved watching them I'm listing them anyways

The wild thornberrys 
CatDog

Also
SOCK EM BOPPERS SOCK EM BOPPERS MORE FUN THEN A PILLOW FIGHT


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 4, 2015)

Definitely had tons of pogs! I had a number of the weighted things you used to flip them over, too (don't remember what they were called), one of which had a "mood" side. Which reminds me, did you guys have mood rings/jewelry back in the 90's, too?

AND THIRDING EUREKA'S CASTLE LOVE. That was a great show. I also used to watch David the Gnome back then, too. Also Fraggle Rock and Fred Penner's Place. 

Another thing I remember from the 80's and early 90's was Rainbow Brite. I was really young at the time, but I had Rainbow Brite clothes, shoes, and even a blanket when I was little. Care Bears was my next big thing after that. And the original My Little Pony, too. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and my love of the original Nintendo Entertainment System hit around that same time, too. 

Also, as far as building toys goes, I'm sure you guys know about the awesomness that was Legos, but did any of you guys have Lincoln Logs and Tinker Toys? I loved those, too.


----------



## biibii (Aug 4, 2015)

now, im from 99 but heres a few:
rockos modern life 
( i rewatched it earlier this year and he was a telephone sex operator ??!!! tf me?? )
i also remember this one episode of that mentally scarring show cow and pig when a ton of motorcycle lesbians just barged into town saying that they "loved to chew the carpet" and went house to house destroying carpet.
Motorola color flip phones ( i had pink )

- - - Post Merge - - -

CATDOG
courage th cowardly fog from 02'


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

cow and chicken


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 4, 2015)

raptorsvt79 said:


> Does anyone remember Voltron, GI joe, He-Man, She-Rah, alvin and the chipmunks, tiny toons, punky brewster, the wonder years, and original transformers.



Oh Punky Brewster.  She taught me to never hide in a broken refrigerator because you could suffocate.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone remember the big comfy couch?


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

when I was a kid I really enjoyed watching tom and jerry, the smurfs, rainbow brite, moomins, care bears, my little pony, TMNT, detective conan, transformers, those colorful sea creatures (can't remember the name), courage the cowardly dog, the powerpuff girls...and a million more I can't remember right now...I also liked some shows like the fresh prince of bel air, clueless, sabrina the teenage witch, charmed, buffy the vampire slayer, angel....


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 4, 2015)

Like 3 years ago I went to my first anime convention in Florida called Megacon I had a good time over there. When I went there I met Rob Paulsen who did the voice of Raphael, Donatello, and  Yakko Warner as well as Pinky from Animaniacs.

He also did lots of other voices as well I was really nervous meeting him cause he is one of my favorite voice actors cause since I loved the TMNT series and all so meeting him was really awesome. He was kind enough to signed me my ninja turtle action figure from the new series. Hopefully I can buy a vintage Raphael action figure and hope he can signed it to if I ever meet him again.



Spoiler


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2015)

Initial thoughts about my 90s childhood.


----------



## Cure Whip (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, I was born in 1999 but I collect 80s toys!

I remember Lady Lovely Locks and Peppermint Rose! I also collect Pretty Kitties and MLP.. Tonka Keypers.. Magic Nursery Pets.. Nosey Bears.. Brush-A-Loves!


----------



## Mariah (Aug 4, 2015)

Crazy Bones were awesome. I still have tons of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

beanies babies oh god

and yeah gameboys those were the days..


ah crazy bones, i think they were called gogo's lol. but ya i had a buncha of those alien ones, pretty ****


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you guys remember these old school toys. Dino Riders and Muscle


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

i remember having the bird one, tapir/anteater and the red beak one haha


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 5, 2015)

What where those toys call again never quite remember seeing them in stores though .


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Crazy Bones and/or Gogo's

I think they only went as Gogo's here in my area though.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh yea now I remember them lol I think I might have bought a few of them as a kid didn't they also came with accessories like they came with a coffin etc, that you can put around your neck or on your belt etc, to put like the rare ones inside.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

No idea, but probably it was quite some time ago.. I think they made boxes or something though..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 5, 2015)

Fraggle Rock
The Muppets
Madonna
Cindy Lauper
Bon Jovi
Melrose Place
90210
21 Jump street
Pac Man
Frogger
Theres so many, I could write a book.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 5, 2015)

One of my favorite shows from the early Nineties...Parker Lewis Can't Lose.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 5, 2015)

Kinda sad on the times that we live on right now, cause right now everything is going digital I remember back then that if you wanted to play video games you have to go to an arcade or a store to rent one. Everything now a days is mostly digital which is kinda sad.

When us kids back then didn't have the internet  we use to be more active like playing sports and doing more activities now a days every one is like too lazy to do anything they just like to stay at home and buy thing on the internet etc XD..


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 5, 2015)

Why do 90's kids act like the stuff they liked when they were kids doesn't exist anymore? A lot of it is, and it's better than it used to be. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to tell some 10's kids how being a 00's kid was so awesome because we had INDOOR PLUMBING!!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 5, 2015)

I can barely remember the 90s.


----------



## saehanfox (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone remember when Nickelodeon was good? It had shows like Rocket Power, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, Catdog. I also remember when the first epidsode of Spongebob aired in '99. 
I also remembered riding in that 90s Toyota my mom used to drive. It had a reel to roll down the window and a gray interior.


----------



## oreo (Aug 6, 2015)

ams said:


> Initial thoughts about my 90s childhood.



oh hell ya, them cables saved my childhood


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 6, 2015)

Tetris. I played that constantly. My fave thing to do was get a footlong BLT from Subway, sit in front of the t.v and play tetris. ( Back then I was 105 pounds and could eat the entire footlong with chips and a Pepsi) Good times.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 6, 2015)

okay so I used to have all these polly pockets not the crap they have now but the actual pocket sized ones. I bet I still have them in a box somewhere I freakin loved those things






okay I legit had every single one of these oh my god I have to find them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

kayleee said:


> okay so I used to have all these polly pockets not the crap they have now but the actual pocket sized ones. I bet I still have them in a box somewhere I freakin loved those things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgod yes i had some of those too. i had this one with turts i think it looked like a watering can -w-


----------



## Mariah (Aug 6, 2015)

kayleee said:


> okay so I used to have all these polly pockets not the crap they have now but the actual pocket sized ones. I bet I still have them in a box somewhere I freakin loved those things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had tons of those but my Dad gave them all away at a garage sale.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 6, 2015)

Umeko said:


> cow and chicken



I hated that show. And 'I am Weasel'. I mean, c'mon, all the characters were ugly as sin. And what was up with that naked red guy?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I hated that show. And 'I am Weasel'. I mean, c'mon, all the characters were ugly as sin. And what was up with that naked red guy?



oh god me too it was creepy af lol most CN back then were just freaky tbh


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 6, 2015)

I loved Polly Pockets too! I sadly no longer have them! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did anyone else love Wishbone?


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 6, 2015)

This is a pretty funny vid to watch of teens react they react to 90s internet lol. You guys remember the hassle we all went through with dial up XD.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2015)

Hate the videos, love the nostalgia. Yes, I remember dial-up too well, especially when my uncle had it for quite a time because he never used broadband and I think their town got it late too.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 7, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> This is a pretty funny vid to watch of teens react they react to 90s internet lol. You guys remember the hassle we all went through with dial up XD.



this made me feel soo old


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> Spoiler:  The era of the awesome theme songs.





Spoiler:  The era of the awesome theme songs.



And then came 30,000 incarnations of the Power Rangers shows with the same setup each time that slowly reduced the fan-base over time to what it is today.  Thanks Power Rangers.

Although you do have to admit the first couple Power Rangers shows and theme songs were pretty awesome for their time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Omg I remember drinking that as a kid when I was sick, it tasted so good, but I can't remember what it's called.
> 
> And I was born in 97', so I wasn't able to comprehend anything meaningful from the 90's



Amoxicillin. It was like the go to antibiotic, and that flavor was so choice. Back then (before my medical anxiety) I used to ask to go to the doctors anytime I had the most minor ailment, in hopes they'd give me some.


----------



## tumut (Aug 7, 2015)

The best thing about the 80's/90's was the video games. But mostly the 90's.


----------



## Vida (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a 93 kid so my more detailed memories start somewhere in 98/99. I remember a lot of 90s cartoon shows that were really awesome such as Ducktales or Darkwing Duck. 

The best was Pok?mon in 1999/2000, though! I'm from Europe and the Pok?mon hype started around 2000 here  Everyone was basically into Pok?mon back then. Every kid had a Gameboy with Pok?mon Red/Blue, Pok?mon cards, stickers, stuffed animals, figurines, superballs etc. etc. It was crazy! I still play Pok?mon nowadays but it's not the same as back then! I sometimes wish I could go back in time but then again, I'm glad I'm grown-up now and can take care of myself (;

I kind of miss those days because the Internet had not occupied everyone's lives yet. There was no social media, Facebook, Twitter etc. People actually had to go out to meet people. It was a more social life, I think.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 7, 2015)

Littlest Pet Shop today:












Littlest Pet Shop in the 90's: 
















...To be honest, I'm kind of terrified of what they've become in recent years. I miss the old ones.

Did anyone else collect the heck out of these?


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 7, 2015)

You guys remember micro machines guess what they are making a come back they gonna release new micro machines for the upcoming movie Star Wars The Force Awakens.

http://news.toyark.com/2015/08/07/s...icro-machines-millennium-falcon-images-172678


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> This is a pretty funny vid to watch of teens react they react to 90s internet lol. You guys remember the hassle we all went through with dial up XD.



rofl they forgot to tell them how slow the internet was, youtube videos had really bad quality back then 360p was considered hd and to watch a 4 minute video you had to wait 15 minutes for the video to load and the limit was a 10 minute video. also people would brag about how "small" their cell phones are because small was considered cool also no colour and not even music but they would play 8 bit sounds

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh the power rangers...I used to love them lol


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I had so many of those Littlest Pet Shops! I also remember Puppy and Kitty in my Pocket. The new Littlest Pet Shop are creepy and lame just like the new My Little Ponies. It's like do kids these days really want to play with ugly alien toys? What is wrong with having a toy animal that actually looks like an animal?


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 7, 2015)

Growing up in the 90's was such a blast.  I could go on for days, but for now I'll just leave this here.  You know, the coolest commercial ever made for a board game that _may_ not have lived up to this amazingly hardcore ad:






Also, the best movies ever were all made in the 80's and early 90's.  This is fact.


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember when gas was 99 cents back in my day (the 90's)
-violently waves cane around-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Frostbitten said:


> I remember when gas was 99 cents back in my day (the 90's)
> -violently waves cane around-



There was a parody on Robot Chicken in the 2000's about GI Joe and Commander Cobra was like,

"Haha!  With this weather dominator I will heat the earth to millions of degrees and rule all!

And then there were two random guys on the ground and one guy said to the other,

"Heating the earth up?!  That will send oil prices skyrocketing!"

and the other guy said,

"I know right!  Can you imagine?  GASOLINE for over a DOLLAR a GALLON??"

I laughed so hard when I watched it and then was sad later cause it's true that gas was way cheaper in the 1900's


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

dang double post glitch


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Dang double post glitch


----------



## Finnian (Aug 8, 2015)

God, I was only 7 when it turned 2000, so most of my childhood was through the early 2000's.
But, freaking a I loved Bear in the Big Blue House.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 8, 2015)

You guys been noticing lately that a lot of are old favorite cartoons , TV shows , and movies  as well as toys are making a come back little by little. Sigh I just wish Hollywood  didn't have to messed things up of our favorite childhood cartoon shows cause they are definitely gonna messed up the movie jem x.x..


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 8, 2015)

I do know furbies are making a comeback. I think they should have left those things in the 90's/early 2000's. 
I think after 2005, tv and toys went to crap. I look at today's cartoons and I just don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 8, 2015)

Ah, the 90s. Good times. Back when getting up on Saturday morning to watch a cartoon was the thing to do. Now the only thing special about Saturday mornings is that networks TheWB air anime dubs of shows like Dragonball Kai. Plus the internet wasn't a prominent thing back in the 90s. And even when it WAS around it was terrible dial-up.

Gargoyles and the SatAM Sonic The Hedgehog cartoon were among my favorites back in the day. Another show I liked was Project Geeker, which only lasted around 13 episodes and got canned due to the whole "educational television" thing. I've never encountered another person who has even seen it. It's where I recognize the voice of Brad Garrett and NOT from Everybody Loves Raymond.

Cereal was another thing that was big in the 90s for two reasons. Lucky Charms knockoffs based on popular franchises, and box tops prizes. I still remember what the box of Jurassic Park cereal looked like. I remember sending in box tops to get a bouncing ball with a glow in the dark T-Rex inside. I lost it at the beach. Bummer.

Then... 1998 gave us the Pokemon craze. And what a craze it was.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

My favourite show ever as a kid (I know it's Canadian but they aired it in the US too right?):


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

RLinksoul said:


> Then... 1998 gave us the Pokemon craze. And what a craze it was.



Ah, the Pokemon craze.  Makes me wish I was born 10 years earlier than I was so I could of experienced the beginning of Pokemon.  Instead I started the series with Diamond :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> God, I was only 7 when it turned 2000, so most of my childhood was through the early 2000's.
> But, freaking a I loved Bear in the Big Blue House.



The swedish dub was creepy af.

Oh well, the really old Pokemon cards and games even if it was more 2000's here.


----------



## Vida (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm kinda glad Pok?mon came out in late 1999/early 2000 over here so I was able to witness the beginning haha xD (Still a big Pok?mon fan here.) I was only 6 years old when Red/Blue came around but I remember it all so well! We were all crazy about Pok?mon! I spent most weekends with friends playing Pok?mon Red/Blue, then a little later Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal etc. etc.

By the time Ruby and Sapphire were released, the craze was long gone... or at least not as big as it was at the beginning.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Vida said:


> I'm kinda glad Pok?mon came out in late 1999/early 2000 over here so I was able to witness the beginning haha xD (Still a big Pok?mon fan here.) I was only 6 years old when Red/Blue came around but I remember it all so well! We were all crazy about Pok?mon! I spent most weekends with friends playing Pok?mon Red/Blue, then a little later Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal etc. etc.
> 
> By the time Ruby and Sapphire were released, the craze was long gone... or at least not as big as it was at the beginning.




Lol, really??  I wasn't even able to comprehend how to play Pokemon before Diamond as I was too young, XD.


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 9, 2015)

Ohhh lordy, the Pokemon craze was great. Pokemon were simple to remember and you were dubbed the coolest kid in your class if you could remember them all. 1999, my dad bought me the yellow Gameboy Colour, along with Pokemon yellow. I remember being the ONLY kid (along with my younger brother) in my elementary school who had the game, haha. Ahh great times. 
Funny story; when I reached Lavender Town, I got really scared because of the whole "Pokemon graveyard/dead pokemon" thing. I hid the game under a pile of books and never played it again. When I was 16, I found the game and decided to play it again, finished it, and realised it took me 8 years to finish Pokemon Yellow :'D


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Frostbitten said:


> Ohhh lordy, the Pokemon craze was great. Pokemon were simple to remember and you were dubbed the coolest kid in your class if you could remember them all. 1999, my dad bought me the yellow Gameboy Colour, along with Pokemon yellow. I remember being the ONLY kid (along with my younger brother) in my elementary school who had the game, haha. Ahh great times.
> Funny story; when I reached Lavender Town, I got really scared because of the whole "Pokemon graveyard/dead pokemon" thing. I hid the game under a pile of books and never played it again. When I was 16, I found the game and decided to play it again, finished it, and realised it took me 8 years to finish Pokemon Yellow :'D




Lol, that is an interesting story.  At least you finished it, even though it took years


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

When I was 7 I started at a new school and I'd never heard of Pokemon before. At recess all the kids would play Pokemon...no no not the video game. They would just each be a different Pokemon and run around saying their own name. So I ask to play and some kid is like "Sure, you can be Jigglypuff, just run around saying Jigglypuff". I felt like I had woken up on another planet.


----------



## Vida (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Lol, really??  I wasn't even able to comprehend how to play Pokemon before Diamond as I was too young, XD.



Well I think I knew all Pok?mon by heart before I even played Pok?mon Red for the first time because I would watch friends who were a little older than me play Red/Blue all the time  Thinking back now, I believe I didn't even know how to read back then as I was only 6! How did I enjoy this game SO much?! XD


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 10, 2015)

Does anyone remember 'Popples' and 'Groovy Ghoulies'? Awesome shows!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

i thought groovy ghoulies were 70s lol


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> i thought groovy ghoulies were 70s lol



Aw, man, it was! lol My bad!


----------



## inkling (Aug 10, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> Growing up in the 90's was such a blast.  I could go on for days, but for now I'll just leave this here.  You know, the coolest commercial ever made for a board game that _may_ not have lived up to this amazingly hardcore ad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG. Yes. The best commercial ever made.


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 10, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I had so many of those Littlest Pet Shops! I also remember Puppy and Kitty in my Pocket. The new Littlest Pet Shop are creepy and lame just like the new My Little Ponies. It's like do kids these days really want to play with ugly alien toys? What is wrong with having a toy animal that actually looks like an animal?



Same here! They were some of my favorite toys (right along side of Micro Machines). I remember Puppy/Kitty in my Pocket, too! And on the same line of pockets... Polly Pocket! 

I don't get the appeal of Littlest Pet Shop with the styles nowadays, either, but each to their own generation, I guess! 



Stalfos said:


> Does anyone remember 'Popples' and 'Groovy Ghoulies'? Awesome shows!



I definitely remember the Popples! I also had tons of their stuffed animals. Party Popple was one of my favorites because she was pink, but I loved them all. And the bigger ones having pouches for the smaller ones was just too darn cute.


Okay, I have to ask. *WHO HAD FANNY PACKS?* I wore those everywhere. No regrets. I still have blue one and a pink one.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

fanny packs? yea i guess everyone did in the 90s lel they are ugly af though


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> fanny packs? yea i guess everyone did in the 90s lel they are ugly af though



True, they were definitely not fashionable. Haha. But I wasn't worried about that in the 90's. Heck, my favorite pair of pants back then were dark blue jogging pants with rainbow stripes down either side. I liked the convenience of carrying my walkman in there, since it was too big to fit in my pocket when I was out walking/riding my bike.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

i remember walkmans though i think we still have my mom's here, the cassette one. i did have a cd one in my younger years tho *waves cane*


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> i remember walkmans though i think we still have my mom's here, the cassette one. i did have a cd one in my younger years tho *waves cane*



Same. And I remember holding a radio up to the TV when I wanted to record a song. And using a player that could play two cassettes at the same time to record the content of one onto another.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

RLinksoul said:


> Same. And I remember holding a radio up to the TV when I wanted to record a song. And using a player that could play two cassettes at the same time to record the content of one onto another.



noice i think our stereo still has dual cassette playing things xD then we can play vinyl records as well so might tell you how old it is


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 11, 2015)

RLinksoul said:


> Same. And I remember holding a radio up to the TV when I wanted to record a song. And using a player that could play two cassettes at the same time to record the content of one onto another.



I did this, too. Not just with the TV, but also with video games. And I used to record straight off the radio with my boombox. Casey's Hot 20, every Saturday.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 11, 2015)

Aqua!! Man I so remember rocking out to "Barbie Girl" with my friend in her room. Of course "rocking out" is a relative term... :b


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 11, 2015)

The 90s gave me mixed feelings. Back when I was a kid, I was all like, completely oblivious to how cheesy and weird it would look like today. Seriously, most of the content that came from it was... uhhhh. poop. 
Just like all of history, everything was less progressive than it is now. So when I see anything related to them, I hardcore cringe at it. (Science, social issues, technology, buildings, jokes, styles, etc.) Just about all of the content that I see from the 80s & 90s have Christian undertones. The bf and I love watching these videos to make fun of how stupid the whole thing was. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMW6DtvTD-U (Kolby the jeebus ****lord)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnvq5gfKtO4 (Jesus died for your donuts)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm_SsdSW_xE (te internerts hurr durr)
*

THE ONLY SUPER-STAR FLY COOLBRO WAS DUANE, DANG IT!*





WHO WOULDN'T LOVE THAT GUY? NAME ONE PERSON; I DARE YOU.

Other than that, I guess Michael Jackson/artists, video game commercials, classic nostalgia-inducing movies, (friggen Disney, yo) and scrunchies were the only lovable parts of those times.
Oh. And those CD-ROM games for old Windows: My Little Pony, Captain Crunch, Barbie, and yeah. Good stuff.


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

Athariel said:


> Aqua!! Man I so remember rocking out to "Barbie Girl" with my friend in her room. Of course "rocking out" is a relative term... :b



Yeessss I was hardcore into Aqua when I was like six.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

ams said:


> Yeessss I was hardcore into Aqua when I was like six.



who were not a hardcore thing back then it's like the 90s in a CD lol


----------



## sock (Aug 12, 2015)

Um if you haven't seen this you need to. Lucky to be a 90's kid. Just.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a quick question for you guys you know how  Hollywood is remaking our old favorite cartoons and television shows what type of cartoon and television shows are you worried that they will end up messing up and that they will ruin your favorite cartoons and television shows from your child hood.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Here's a quick question for you guys you know how  Hollywood is remaking our old favorite cartoons and television shows what type of cartoon and television shows are you worried that they will end up messing up and that they will ruin your favorite cartoons and television shows from your child hood.



if there's one thing that I'd like to return it's Care Bears, I loved them so much and they could go the my little pony route with a reboot or something. I have a feeling it might actually happen


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 12, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This medicine made me want to get sick as a kid.



That's omixiclian right?! I LOVED that stuff. I would always beg my dad to drink some. He would let me occasionally. X

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was born in 93 so I guess I technically grew up in the 90s and 00s. I wasn't old enough to have the true experience of being a kid in the 90s but I still remember a lot of it and I loved all the cartoons. I miss Toon Disney </3

I really believe that I was supposed to grow up in the 80s though. Ever since I was a super little I've had a weird obsession with the 80s. Especially 80s shows and music. I even used to pretend it was the 80s. Instead of like 2000 or 2001 on my school papers, I would write 1980 or 1981. My mom did have two miscarriages in the late 70s and I believe I was supposed to be one of those kids, but wasn't. Instead I came by surprise in summer of 1992 and was born in 1993.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 12, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Here's a quick question for you guys you know how  Hollywood is remaking our old favorite cartoons and television shows what type of cartoon and television shows are you worried that they will end up messing up and that they will ruin your favorite cartoons and television shows from your child hood.



Transformers and He-Man. But they've already butchered those franchises. T-T
Also, there's been talks of bringing back Fragglerock and making it computer animated. That would be a big no-no. Stuff like Fragglerock and Muppets *MUST* have puppets.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Transformers and He-Man. But they've already butchered those franchises. T-T
> Also, there's been talks of bringing back Fragglerock and making it computer animated. That would be a big no-no. Stuff like Fragglerock and Muppets *MUST* have puppets.



This. Most remake whether it's cartoons or real films/series are usually really ****ty made.


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 14, 2015)

Growing up in the (very late) 80s and 90s, may I say most of this brought back great memories.

So who among you had a Sega Genesis?


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 14, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> if there's one thing that I'd like to return it's Care Bears, I loved them so much and they could go the my little pony route with a reboot or something. I have a feeling it might actually happen



I loved the Care Bears, too. (My favorites were Love-A-Lot Bear and Cheer Bear.) It would be neat if they brought them back like they did with the MLP cartoon, but more than likely, they'd probably end up being something like Alvin and the Chipmunks and other old cartoons they remade into real life action, which is kind of frightening. 

...Speaking of Alvin and the Chipmunks, did anyone else enjoy the heck out of them? I sure did. Especially _The Chipmunk Adventure_. The Girls/Boys of Rock n' Roll is SUCH a catchy tune!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 14, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> Growing up in the (very late) 80s and 90s, may I say most of this brought back great memories.
> 
> So who among you had a Sega Genesis?



Had and still have, along with my N64, Sega Saturn, and PS1!  They definitely don't make 'em like they used to; my N64 seems like it'd do fine if I dropped it off my roof, whereas I have yet to see an Xbox 360 last longer than half a year.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 15, 2015)

freddie fish computer games! random, yet something I have fond memories of. Also those squishy things that had colored watery stuff and glitter inside them.


----------



## sock (Aug 15, 2015)

Reading this thread again and I can't believe I'd forgotten about so many things!

Takishi's Castle omg...I loved that! And pocket size Polly Pockets! I had one with a little safari car! I didn't understand why it didn't have a windscreen so I put sticky tape over it xD

And Gogo's Crazy Bones!

And that hungry hippos and catching one someone mentioned! Oh my gosh the memories!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PC ROM GAMES!!!

Sonic R. Please tell me someone else here played Sonic R. 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> So who among you had a Sega Genesis?



World of Illusion was such a fun game.



zoetrope said:


> Ooooooh snap.  How could I forget that?  Also the original Iron Chef.  It was an obsession of mine.








I always pulled for the dude with the badass hat.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 15, 2015)

Do you guys every remember this old toy form the 90s called crash dummies by any chance I remember having a few set of toys from them. 

Here's a quick question for you guys do you think in the  future people will forget about the 90s and 80s and stop talking about them ?.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 15, 2015)

Thunder said:


> I always pulled for the dude with the badass hat.



I love that show.It used to be on the Food Network every Friday night in the late Nineties.I believe it was Kobe-san that pounded a live octopus with a daikon radish in one episode.Tenderizing it I suppose.


----------



## Envy (Aug 15, 2015)

I was born in the late 80s, and am totally the definition of a 90s kid... Yet - it's actually the early through mid 2000s that bring me the most nostalgia. 

In fact, I flat out don't get what people see in the 90s (and 80s) most of the time.


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 15, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> Had and still have, along with my N64, Sega Saturn, and PS1!  They definitely don't make 'em like they used to; my N64 seems like it'd do fine if I dropped it off my roof, whereas I have yet to see an Xbox 360 last longer than half a year.



THIS.

The Sega Genesis Sonic games pretty much started me toward the path of the gamer I am today. That, and _Super Mario 64._


----------



## Trundle (Aug 15, 2015)

Pretty sure most of the people in this thread are born after 2000. Even I was born in 1997 so I have no recollection of the 90s at all, only the early to mid 2000s.


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 15, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Pretty sure most of the people in this thread are born after 2000. Even I was born in 1997 so I have no recollection of the 90s at all, only the early to mid 2000s.



I feel sorry for them, then. The 90s were an awesome decade to grow up in. 

Anyone remember Goosebumps books? I had nightmares about some of them as a kid, but going back and reading some of them, they're pretty silly.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 15, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Transformers and He-Man. But they've already butchered those franchises. T-T
> Also, there's been talks of bringing back Fragglerock and making it computer animated. That would be a big no-no. Stuff like Fragglerock and Muppets *MUST* have puppets.



Muppet Babies was animated, and it worked quite well... But if they made Fraggle Rock today they would completely ruin it. 

The Muppet world without Jim Henson has sadly crumbled without him. I wish it were not so.

....sadness.........OK Can not end this post like this!!!

----------------------

80s 90s that has not been mentioned in this thread:

- Bubble Tape (gum and commercials)
- My Buddy / Kid Sister commercials
- MTV before the Hills
- You Can't Do That On Television
- Mix Tapes / Mix CDs for your friends


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Never ending Story, the Black Crystal.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

I love the 90s... lots of good music and TV shows, also there was no internet so people actually spent more time with each other.


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

Little Bear, Franklin, Lloid in Space, Bear in the Big Blue house, ROlly Polly Olly, My littlest pet shop, THE LAND BEFORE TIME!! The big comfy couch omg I used to do the clock thing too! I used to take it SO seriously. I also had my own Molly... I ruined her by putting lipstick on her face lol! BOARD GAMES! and actually playing outside! Lunchables! ugh the list goes on!


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 25, 2015)

I got a question for you all if you were able to go back in time to the 70s,80s,90s what kind of item would you bring back. But you are only allowed to bring back one item from one of those era.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

renting VHS cassettes. idk if people still do it but that was the blast.


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, good old VHS. My siblings and I would always get obsessed about one particular movie, and my mom would keep renting them until we wore out the tape. I'm surprised the shop even let her in after a while...


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah I was born in 1997 so I barely remember anything either though I have 3 older siblings who could remind me of things and then I'd be like "Oooooh yeeeeaaaah!" But I don't care enough to bother them.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> renting VHS cassettes. idk if people still do it but that was the blast.



Remember going to the movie store with friends? And trying to pick something out that everyone wanted to see?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Applelicious said:


> I got a question for you all if you were able to go back in time to the 70s,80s,90s what kind of item would you bring back. But you are only allowed to bring back one item from one of those era.



I'd bring back roller skating as a thing people of all ages would enjoy. While skating down the street with boom boxes  J/k

Honestly, I'd bring back the 70s fashions. I never lived in the 70s but I adore disco fashion, bold makeup, and platform shoes. Seriously, I love platform heels - so much.

What would you bring back Applelicious?


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

I really wish I was born in the earlier 90's ( born in 1995) so all I remember is the early 2000's


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

Three letters, people: R.E.M.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2015)

I was born in 2000,,,,, smh i was born in the wrong generation -_________________- I wish I was born in the 90s so i could listen to REAL music like nirvana, the beatles, etc...... i hate that i grew up with icarly and not hey arnold nd all those cool shows.... smh ur all so lucky :/


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I was born in 2000,,,,, smh i was born in the wrong generation -_________________- I wish I was born in the 90s so i could listen to REAL music like nirvana, the beatles, etc...... i hate that i grew up with icarly and not hey arnold nd all those cool shows.... smh ur all so lucky :/



I don't want to be 'that guy'... but The Beatles definitely weren't 90's.  
And hey, nothing's to stop you from listening to that stuff now! Borrow your parents' CDs  or listen to some oldies/classic rock radio stations and you'll pick up some favourites in no time! I like finding 'best of' compilations people have put on YouTube because, believe me, even The Beatles, Springsteen, Nirvana and The Who have a bunch of bad stuff, and music's meant to be fun 

I was born in 1989 so missed a lot of good stuff, but it's never too late!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

Bringing this back, I don't know if there has been a more recent version of this, but I just remembered something. Do you remember when everything had those little silicone "spikes" on them?





I remember having berets with them, earrings like these, pencil toppers like this... just tiny silicone spikes on everything. XD I think I even had a snap bracelets with these on them. OMFG.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bringing this back, I don't know if there has been a more recent version of this, but I just remembered something. Do you remember when everything had those little silicone "spikes" on them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those. I had a lightbulb like that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I remember those. I had a lightbulb like that.



I remember the lightbulbs too. Which totally reminded me of all the stuff made of the see-through bead things that looked sparkly... I had this exact lamp and for some reason it got knocked over too many times or something and the bulb ended up melting through the little bead things and it smelled horrible.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bringing this back, I don't know if there has been a more recent version of this, but I just remembered something. Do you remember when everything had those little silicone "spikes" on them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there was an odd trend in my school last year that having pens like that was cool? 
i'm a millennial child though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> there was an odd trend in my school last year that having pens like that was cool?
> i'm a millennial child though.



A lot of 90's stuff has been making a resurgence. Like the whole space/grunge style and **** has lots of 90s flare incorporated.


----------



## Oraki51 (Mar 5, 2016)

Should retitle this thead and add in the 2000s, because a lot of stuff here was still around then.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bringing this back, I don't know if there has been a more recent version of this, but I just remembered something. Do you remember when everything had those little silicone "spikes" on them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had earrings like those but they irritated my ears so i threw them out. i also had a pencil topper like that.


----------

